# Increasing font size on HDX



## aleelee (Feb 13, 2011)

I received a shiny new Kindle Fire HDX for Christmas!    I had a first gen Kindle Fire which I loved for two years. It's showing its age though and I'm running into apps that just won't work on the old girl so I wanted an upgrade! I am blown away by the snappiness of the HDX and the screen is amazing. The only thing I've found so far that my old fire did better is in the font size of the silk browser. On my old fire I could double tap and it would zoom in and the fonts would be readable to me without my glasses. On the HDX double trapping just zooms in a bit but the font size doesn't get any larger. On the original fire there was a zoom setting that you could pick far, medium or close. I have it set to close and that worked great for me. The HDX doesn't seem to have this setting. I'm hoping I just haven't found it yet!
I am aware I can use my fingers to zoom in, but then I have to scroll from side to side.
Do you all know of any way that the zoom function on the HDX can be set to make it similar to my old Fire?


----------



## aleelee (Feb 13, 2011)

It seems that there is no way to increase text size on the silk browser.  This makes me sad because that is my primary use of the Fire. The text is too small for me to read comfortably.   I think I will have to send it back and keep my old Fire as long as I can.


----------



## aleelee (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry to keep posting to myself, but thought someone else may have the same issue.  It seems I might have found a solution that will work for me! Yay!  

Go into settings, Accessibility, then turn on 'Screen Magnifier'. With three taps, the text magnifies to a comfortable level for me and I don't have to scroll left and right!  There is also a 'Use Large Font Size' option that I turned off because I think it might be a bit too big!  

So, the HDX just might be sticking around!  I do LOVE the beautiful screen!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, that works nicely with email too!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

aleelee said:


> Sorry to keep posting to myself, but thought someone else may have the same issue. It seems I might have found a solution that will work for me! Yay!
> 
> Go into settings, Accessibility, then turn on 'Screen Magnifier'. With three taps, the text magnifies to a comfortable level for me and I don't have to scroll left and right! There is also a 'Use Large Font Size' option that I turned off because I think it might be a bit too big!
> 
> So, the HDX just might be sticking around! I do LOVE the beautiful screen!


Glad you figured something out. 

Be VERY CAREFUL with the accessibility section, however. If you accidentally set it to use voice to explain what's on the screen, for example, be sure you also know how to manipulate the device when in that mode. Cause the types of taps and swipes used are different to accommodate the voice feedback. It works just fine, and would be no problem for a person to get used to, but if you're used to one set of motions and get that turned on and don't know what the new motions are, well, _I_ found I couldn't do a darn thing. I had to go to my other Fire and look up the help and be reading what motions to use while my other Fire talked to me so I could get that 'feature' turned off!  I have no idea if the motions they use are standard for that accessibility section on other devices; I rather expect they are so someone who needs the feature won't be surprised.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I remember you going through that, Ann!

I remember someone with an early HDX being pretty bummed at the small print in emails and this seems to help with that. 

The voice thing.. staying far away from THAT.


----------



## aleelee (Feb 13, 2011)

Voice thing advice taken!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, me too. 
I will have to try the 3 taps with the email. I usually tap on something, a colon ? in the upper right corner of the email. Then I make it full screen. Then, I usually use 2 fingers in an upward/downward movement to make the text larger to read. It's been doable, but still more steps to read each email. Putting on the size of the font to next to the largest size, only affects my email posts. Not others, unless they also used a larger font size.


----------

